# Cyp Previews



## parvi_17 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm really excited about Cyp season (as usual) and this year I have a few more in pots than usual. These are growing 1-2 months earlier than the garden plants. To share my excitement, here are some preview photos! I'll update them every week or so to show the plant's progress.

The star of the show is Cyp. debile, which is already in bud. I took it out of the fridge in late February because it was already starting into growth. For some reason, the leaves are drooping (as you can see in the picture), though they are turgid. I'm thinking it may have something to do with humidity. At any rate, the flower bud is steadily developing.





Next is Cyp guttatum. This is a new acquisition. It appears to have a tiny flower bud between the leaves and is growing steadily. I'm really looking forward to seeing what it does.





Another new acquisition for me is Cyp calceolus (the real thing, not parviflorum). I have wanted one of these forever, and I am very excited to finally have one. The shoot bud has barely emerged.





Finally we have a good old Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens. I'm pretty sure there's two plants in this pot; they were youngsters that I got a steal of a deal on at work last year. I basically just bought them to experiment with new media and different methods of vernalization. I learned with another pot from the same batch that my garage is TOO COLD to keep dormant Cyps in!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Waiting, waiting...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking interesting Joe. Can you grow outdoors? In my opinion plants like guttatum and parviflorum would be happier in outside beds. The debile is definitely malformed...such a delicate little thing. For sure they desire lots of humidity.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 28, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looking interesting Joe. Can you grow outdoors? In my opinion plants like guttatum and parviflorum would be happier in outside beds. The debile is definitely malformed...such a delicate little thing. For sure they desire lots of humidity.



I can and do grow outdoors. The guttatum was a recent purchase so came potted, and I can't plant yet, not for about 6 weeks at least. The ground is still frozen and we still get frost at night up until mid May. I have about 13 parviflorums outside and just have these in a pot as an experiment.

I am sad about the state of the debile's leaves... it seems healthy but definitely not normal. Don't really know what to do about it though...


----------



## McKatelyn (Mar 28, 2010)

Since Debile is such a small species, maybe just a cheap 10 gal aquarium (terrarium) turned in its side so there is glass above and on 3 sides of it might work. You could put some rocks or marbles w/ a little water under them. The whole setup would cost about $15 and might do the job and still let a good airflow around the plant. You could even put the guttatum with it. Just a thought ;- )


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 28, 2010)

McKatelyn said:


> Since Debile is such a small species, maybe just a cheap 10 gal aquarium (terrarium) turned in its side so there is glass above and on 3 sides of it might work. You could put some rocks or marbles w/ a little water under them. The whole setup would cost about $15 and might do the job and still let a good airflow around the plant. You could even put the guttatum with it. Just a thought ;- )



The guttatum I'm planning on planting outside later in the year.

It is so dry in this house, that I'm not sure that would do all that much for humidity. But, I'll probably try it! Thnx.


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

Our home was as low as 25% humidity w/ all the windows shut for winter.
Picked up cheesy humidifier from Walmart for 14.00US. Just a thought.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Clark said:


> Our home was as low as 25% humidity w/ all the windows shut for winter.
> Picked up cheesy humidifier from Walmart for 14.00US. Just a thought.



I have a small humidifier that I bought years ago when I first started growing tropical orchids. I haven't used it for a while, because I've found that the plants create their own microclimate in my growing spaces and I haven't had any issues with humidity. The Cyp debile is isolated from the other plants though, so it doesn't benefit from the microclimate. I may have to try the 3-sided terrarium thing and see if it helps. The plant is on a humidity tray but those never seem to do much for me.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking forward to the blooms!
guttatum is one I'd like to see.

I agree with Joe, I didn't enjoy humidifying the whole room. That is not a good idea in a Canadian winter (mold and mildew). Microclimates are the way to go.


----------



## Dido (Mar 29, 2010)

Really nice pictures. 

Please keep us updated. Which kind is the cyp near the guttatum. 

Did you use the same kind of soil for the debile as for the other kinds.

Because Debile often like it more wet in ground this could help too. 

Wish you a lot of luck with it.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dido said:


> Really nice pictures.
> 
> Please keep us updated. Which kind is the cyp near the guttatum.
> 
> ...



Next to the guttatum is my froschii.

I don't use the same soil for debile. It is at least 70% inorganic - mostly sand, with a little peat and large perlite. I'm sure if I tried growing it wet in a pot it would rot. It is kept moderately moist and never allowed to dry out.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 29, 2010)

McKatelyn said:


> Since Debile is such a small species, maybe just a cheap 10 gal aquarium (terrarium) turned in its side so there is glass above and on 3 sides of it might work. You could put some rocks or marbles w/ a little water under them. The whole setup would cost about $15 and might do the job and still let a good airflow around the plant. You could even put the guttatum with it. Just a thought ;- )



You can also tape a piece of plastic on the top part of the tank and let it drop over the front with slits/holes to help keep humidity in. if it gets to high just lift up the plastic over the top for more ventilation.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Update*

The debile opened a few days ago. It's really tough to get a good photo of it with my equipment; the lip is barely the size of a pea. It actually is quite a pretty little thing. Next year I will have a bit more controlled environment for it so the leaves don't look so weird!





Meanwhile, the guttatum aborted its bud . Oh well, it should flower next year.

The pubescens is coming along:





It looks like I should see 2 flowers from this pot. Again, I'm pretty sure there are two individual plants in this pot.

The calceolus is coming along slowly as well. I'll post another pic of it next week.

My outdoor plants are still sleeping as the ground is just barely thawing. I've been removing mulch and checking buds this week. My montanum survived the winter and has a number of big fat buds; now it just has to survive the spring!  These guys can be quite sensitive to moisture buildup from melting snow. Mine is planted in a gritty soil in a raised bed, so I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, resizing photos...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> Finally we have a good old Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens. I'm pretty sure there's two plants in this pot; they were youngsters that I got a steal of a deal on at work last year. I basically just bought them to experiment with new media and different methods of vernalization. I learned with another pot from the same batch that my garage is TOO COLD to keep dormant Cyps in!



Very cool! Keep the pics coming! I'm just wondering how it could be too cold in your garage to keep dormant Cyps, when they grow wild in much colder temps. I think it is just too dry for them in the garage, or maybe the fact that they are in pots, not insulated, so the cold gets all around, and even under the pot. Try insulating the pot a bit, and watering it a bit and that might help.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very cool! Keep the pics coming! I'm just wondering how it could be too cold in your garage to keep dormant Cyps, when they grow wild in much colder temps. I think it is just too dry for them in the garage, or maybe the fact that they are in pots, not insulated, so the cold gets all around, and even under the pot. Try insulating the pot a bit, and watering it a bit and that might help.



It is the fact that the pots are exposed to temperatures probably as low as -30 C (maybe colder) in my unheated garage that the plants die. In the ground, as I'm sure you know, the roots are not exposed to such harsh temperatures. The pot was covered with burlap but it clearly didn't help. The pot was watered enough to keep the roots from dessicating as well. I don't think Cyps will survive being frozen solid in pots for extended periods, even the hardy ones.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like the debile is about the same size as a xerophyticum.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like the debile is about the same size as a xerophyticum.



Yes! That's a good way to describe it for anyone who has seen a Mexi. It's about the same size I'd say.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing your experiences with the garage. I wonder what the coolest temp a cyp parvifloum would suvive for vernalization. The ground does freeze solid where we are!

Debile is a cute little one!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2010)

Just like any other potted plant you are trying to overwinter outside, you need to make sure the roots don't get as cold as the top. I usually bury all my pots in the ground to the top of the pot. Don't have many Cyps, though, but they should work the same.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

Good to see the debile's leaves opened up OK. Keep them humid as possible!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing your experiences with the garage. I wonder what the coolest temp a cyp parvifloum would suvive for vernalization. The ground does freeze solid where we are!
> 
> Debile is a cute little one!



In the past I have actually had hardy species (parviflorum and reginae) planted in the ground perish over the winter when they were not mulched. In these cases I assumed it was the lack of mulch that killed them because I plant them very shallow to avoid rot (I've had my share of cases of basal rot in the spring too!). It seems like the ground is not frozen as much or as deeply if a few inches of mulch cover it, especially with good snow cover. When the plants are otherwise reasonably planted (i.e. good soil, location, etc.) a good mulch guarantees survival over the dormant period, at least in my experience.

It would be interesting to see some actual numbers on what temperatures they tolerate at the roots during dormancy. All of the literature says not to ever freeze the roots, implying that even 0 C is too cold. Some sources more specifically say that they shouldn't be exposed to frost for _extended periods_. This, I think, is the most accurate statement. I think that exposure to extreme temperatures such as what would have existed for a week or two in my garage this winter would spell doom, but I suspect that occasional and brief exposure to temps of 0 C to -10 C would be okay. Just some of my thoughts....


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2010)

I have my mostly all outside. 
Last winter only loosed a fresh planted kentuckiense. 
I grow a lot of in pots. 
Acaule will not do well without frost. I have here often temp below 15C and it works. Without snow. I put over the sensitive ones a layer of a special material made from cocos. Help at most in the spring to keept the soil frozen. 
I think to much water during the winter and not a good drainage will kill them more than frost.
I have fromosanum growing outside for long years at the same temp. Late frost will kill the most cyp for me over a long period


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dido said:


> I have my mostly all outside.
> Last winter only loosed a fresh planted kentuckiense.
> I grow a lot of in pots.
> Acaule will not do well without frost. I have here often temp below 15C and it works. Without snow. I put over the sensitive ones a layer of a special material made from cocos. Help at most in the spring to keept the soil frozen.
> ...



Do you mean acaule will not do well without frost when planted in the ground or when potted? I agree that wet during the winter (and early spring) will kill them very easily. There has to be a delicate balance - not bone dry, but not too moist either. I keep my potted plants _just barely_ damp during dormancy. I don't have to worry about the ones outside during the winter because they are covered with 3-4 feet of snow. In the spring however, that snow melts. If the plants are not in free-draining soil and/or are planted at a low elevation, the snow forms puddles and rots the plants. Good soil and proper placement are very important!


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2010)

Your fully right. 
But for acaule I think she likes the real cold. 
I grow them in a woodlanf soil with a lot of fresh shredded wood from trees.
And bark of pines. And have them in Pots outside. 
Will post a photo of my pots the next days. 
In England a lot of have problems when they are not really cool in the winter. And I know that soem guys in US I know keep them in the fridge to get healthy. She dont like to much rain in the winter, but love the humdity in the spring. 
I make a trial at the moment I planted to plants and som Plantanthera in my forest and a really wet place in a rest of sphagnum and I can not wait if they will start to grow or not.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2010)

Dido said:


> Your fully right.
> But for acaule I think she likes the real cold.



Maybe you have a northern clone? These guys grow to the piedmont and even coastal plain of the southeastern USA - Georgia, South Carolina, etc. and there the winters are very mild, for the most part above freezing.


----------



## Dido (Apr 7, 2010)

that could be the point. 
I can not tell exactly where it comes from. 
I baught it at a shop in Canada about 10 years ago. 
On Sankt Edward Island, I lived there for a while. 
And than braught them with me to germany, I braught 2, 
and from them I raised all my plants with seed and vegetativ.
One of 2 starting plants died after years, and so all blooming ones are cloines from the other one. This year my second seedlings should be ready for bloom, I hope.


----------

